

Show HN: Cywolf, a port of the party game Mafia/Werewolf to Node.js - whiskers75
http://cywolf.co.uk

======
whiskers75
If you don't know what Mafia is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(party_game)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_\(party_game\))

